# Advice on living room pot light layout



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> The Living room is 15 by 15 by 8 foot ceilings. The owner went ahead and did a layout of 11 pot lights, Some are less than 3 feet apart. I am trying to help make a better lighting layout but I would like to have some good rules to go by. I have been looking around the web for lighting layout guides but they are not offering much help. And He also wants Compact Fl lights on a dimmer. So is there anyone here who can try and give me some solid adice to start with:thumbsup: When we do our houses, Normally the general knows exactly what he wants and where they are to be put. But in this situation the owner has no clue and does not do this for a living. My self being a forth year App I usually have the j-man to ask for advice.
> Cheers and thanx to any and all solid advice


If you're referring to the same kind of "pot light" that I'm thinking of, then I probably can't legally offer you any advice on that installation


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Let him know gently that based on your experience, you don't believe he will be happy with the layout he has mapped.If you go with the layout the HO has laid out, then make sure to put this layout on the subfloor, and take pictures of it. Make him sign something that says you will not be held responsible if he changes his mind later and wants them moved. The distance between the lights may need to be less in certain circumstances. He can put in a lower watt lamp if needed.

You have been around long enough to have read plenty of warnings about insurance and licensing. So I won't go over that right now. I also don't know you situation on the job. If this is for your boss, then shame on him for leaving you dry like this.



I cannot recommend that he puts a cfl on a dimmer, I have seen them, but they are not the same look as an incandescent. The light does not get as bright, nor does it dim the same. They dim in steps, not smoothly, and the lamps cost between 18-30$ each. If he wants them anyway, get him to buy the lamps. That way, he can't complain at you. Make sure that the dimmer you use can handle the dimming ballast of the cfl's.


I usually layout lights after dividing the room dimension by the amount of lights +1 that I have on that wall. Then if that layout doesn't work with the joists, sometimes I will take an arbitrary dimension off each walls then divide the lights on what is left. Sometimes I will simply find a window or door and center the lights based on that. Most important, is that they line up. Sideways, lengthwise, etc.. If the lights are as much as 1/4" out of line, some HO's can see it.

There are a lot of variables and many depend on room doorways, windows, openings, furniture layout, lighting needs. You would do well if you can find a lighting seminar to go to.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Metal halide and High Pressure sodium lighting on timed intervals. I offer a package deal which includes an underground service splice in to run new lighting and equipment. All cash, no reciepts or paperwork.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Metal halide and High Pressure sodium lighting on timed intervals. I offer a package deal which includes an underground service splice in to run new lighting and equipment. All cash, no reciepts or paperwork.


I'll bet you even install a contactor with taps off the main meter so that the power to the building ALL goes down if the meter gets yanked, too, huh?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I'll bet you even install a contactor with taps off the main meter so that the power to the building ALL goes down if the meter gets yanked, too, huh?


That's the only way to roll, motion sensor mounted over meterpan cuts contactor also just incase poco snoops around.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> That's the only way to roll, motion sensor mounted over meterpan cuts contactor also just incase poco snoops around.


Damm I thought I was the only one who thought of that :laughing:


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

seriously, that is what you mean by "pot lights"? Wow. 

Yeah, CFL's are not meant to work on dimmers unless you get cold cathode technology. Not the strong point of that technology. However, any "hydroponics" site will tell you that CFL's won't put out enough juice to do what you want it to do.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Last hydro op I wired paid really good and there where _awesome_ fringe benefits. 


I think pot lights is Canadian speak for recessed lights a.k.a can lights.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> The Living room is 15 by 15 by 8 foot ceilings.


2 rows equally spaced 
or
follow the perimeter 3' off the wall with equal spacing.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Last hydro op I wired paid really good and there where _awesome_ fringe benefits.
> 
> 
> I think pot lights is Canadian speak for recessed lights a.k.a can lights.


makes sense....

you wouldn't necessarily grow in the living room right? :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Lighting Retro said:


> makes sense....
> 
> you wouldn't necessarily grow in the living room right? :laughing:


In my experience it really doesn't look like a living room anymore, what with all the plants, lights and fans. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> In my experience it really doesn't look like a living room anymore, what with all the plants, lights and fans. :laughing:



You meen that is not normal:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't put the cfl's in a living room. Go with a par style with a top of the line Lutron. And don't proceed any further until you verify that your liability insurance is paid up. I would hate to have to tell my children that we have to live in a van down by the river because I didn't have insurance and the house I wired burnt down because I trusted a factory connection of the "pot light".


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I think pot lights is Canadian speak for recessed lights a.k.a can lights.


yes it is.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> yes it is.


I guess those few episodes of Holmes on Homes I have watched paid off. :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I guess those few episodes of Holmes on Homes I have watched paid off. :laughing:


yep.:thumbsup:


----------

